# Web Development > JavaScript can we  send request from javascript function to jsp/sevlet?

## jitendra rai

can we  send request from javascript function to jsp/sevlet?
send me ans

----------


## sarithahere528

document.forms[0].action="/acion.do";
document.forms[0].submit(); :Smile:

----------


## jitendra rai

> document.forms[0].action="/acion.do";
> document.forms[0].submit();


thanks sarithahere528

----------

